# Applying whilst in U.S



## Lukeyboybigg (Dec 12, 2007)

I am looking to relocate to the U.S from the UK early 2008. I am 25 years old and have an American girlfriend. Because time is against me and I canT wait go through the long winded embassy application progress, I had the idea that I would go out there on my 90 day tourist vias and apply to the authorities whilst I am there? 

several people have told me that this sometimes works better as the authorities can see that I have things like living etc in place? I am not nessasarily applying for permenent residence but will need to be able to work Etc...is this a good idea or shall I go some other route?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Go to the website Visa Services U.S. Embassy London and read carefully the information they give there on obtaining a visa, particularly the types of visa that allow you to work. Most of these cannot be delivered to someone already in the US, and for many types of visas they will not accept an application if you are in the US - you will have to return home to make the application.

They are getting more and more strict about this stuff, and if you just turn up and try to get them to give you a visa (especially if you enter the US on the Visa Waiver program) you may find yourself in big trouble and possibly ineligible for a long-stay visa of any sort.


----------



## Lukeyboybigg (Dec 12, 2007)

*Thankyou*

Out of all the countries USA does seen the strictest and to be fair the most confusing...I want to find out really if I can get some kind of Travellers work visa like they offer in Australia Etc


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lukeyboybigg said:


> Out of all the countries USA does seen the strictest and to be fair the most confusing...I want to find out really if I can get some kind of Travellers work visa like they offer in Australia Etc


You're certainly right about the visa regs being confusing! OK, I only took a quick glance at the visa categories, but my impression is that any "non-immigrant" visa with work privileges is tied to a pre-arranged job. Without an immigrant visa, you can't really go over there and look for a job (not legitimately, anyhow).


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

That pretty much sums it up. And immigrant visas aren't easy to come by. If you are planning to get married, you could look at the fiance visa, but that comes with a deadline for tying the knot.

One of the worst tactics, by the way, is to get married first. That pretty much guarantees it will be at least two years before you can get your new spouse into the country.


----------



## Lukeyboybigg (Dec 12, 2007)

*im still confused*

I get what you are saying and I have taken it on board, When I was in the states recently I was given so much different advice I dont know what to diffrenciate what from what.

Yes granted some of the advice that I recieved was from drunken talk at Bars others was from Solicitors and other people with reputable Jobs. I know I should stick with the official method but I want to find some loop holes or gaps in the law. They obviously are there as thetre are so many 'Aliens' in the states?

Do you know of any compnies or organisations that do work sponsorship in the Denver Area for Foreigners ?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Most of the illegal aliens in the US are from third world countries. They usually work jobs that pay poorly for wages that are even lower than poor Americans receive, at least at first.

I don't think you can come in and apply for a work visa while you are in the US. In order to hire you legally, a company must be able to prove there are no Americans available to do the work, and be willing to pay the fees to get you processed. It's always been a very slow process and is getting slower. I've heard that even tourist visas can take several months to process.

You might be able to work, but remember if you are caught and deported, you won't be allowed back in for a long time, even as a tourist.


----------



## Lukeyboybigg (Dec 12, 2007)

*Ok so what does the embassy look for in their applicants*

So what will earn me points by going through the application preocess of applying for a work visa Etc? 

Will having my girlfreind there as an American help or at least put a better chance there for me?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lukeyboybigg said:


> So what will earn me points by going through the application preocess of applying for a work visa Etc?
> 
> Will having my girlfreind there as an American help or at least put a better chance there for me?


The main thing you'll need to earn points (as you say - the US doesn't currently have a point system, though they are talking about one) is a job offer in hand with an employer willing to act as sponsor. This is getting tougher to do, as the number of work visas is limited and last year I think I heard that the year's quota was filled within a couple of days of the application process opening up.

Having your girlfriend there won't do much at all for you. The Americans will only give you credit for family members already settled there. If you were already married, she would have some pull - but the visa process still takes several months. If you were engaged, you could get a visa - but would have to get married within a specified time after your arrival (I think it's six months, but check the Consulate website to be sure).

What sort of work do you do? There are a few professions (mostly scientific sorts of things) that get special consideration. Or if you're a world renown artist, there is a working visa to allow you to tour (like when the Stones do a US tour). You could try being an au pair. That will get you into the US for a year or so anyhow.


----------



## Lukeyboybigg (Dec 12, 2007)

*hmmm*

Thats why I cant help but listen to the 'bar information'...lol..You know full well that I am not a world recognised artist and I found that quite patronising what you said.

but the rest was quite clear what you said so thankyou X I booked my ticket to gout there in March for my 90 days and see if he country really is for me.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Making a 90 day scouting run is probably the best approach. During your visit, you can hunt around to see what the job market looks like for your area of work and try to re-strategize. Or maybe you'll decide that an "immigrant visa" is worth going for.

But you will have to return home to get any sort of longer-term visa after that. They really have clamped down on converting or extending visas, and just overstaying the 90 day thing is really asking for trouble.


----------

